# Ravens Claw Cemetery 2009



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

So here she is as she progresses, still more to come but here's the start:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job Johnny. The fence and gravestones are awesome!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Very cool. did you make those tombstones yourself? everything looks awesome


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Spartan005, yes the tombstones are mine (I also use filler resin stones here and there like those found at Target). I have several more tombstones headed out to the cemetery soon as well...watch for an update.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks great! The fence/columns came out terrific and the tombstones are really artistic. Love the use of the led candles for ambient lighting too. Really impressive display!


----------



## Lovedove (Oct 20, 2009)

Detail in your gravestones are great ,cant wait to see more .


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fantastic job, excellent tombstone detailing. I agree with jdubbya, and like the ambient lighting with the led candles. Your graveyard looks really put together, good job.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks awesome! I agree, the lighting and candles looks great!


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats a sweet looking fence! Is that a grave digger in the 3rd picture? He looks cool.


----------

